# hey au 01 style!!!



## le terrible (5 Septembre 2002)

Savez-vous que le 01 style revient ?
Vous vous rapellez le 02 style créé par notre ami le chapelier fou puis un autre style créé par un jeune arrogant qui se nommait le terrible...
Souvenez-vous!!!
Et bien mesdames et messieurs je suis fier de vous annoncer que j'ai nommé un membre privilégié hier.
Et déjà de nombreuses personnes sont interressées.
Il pourrait même y avoir un badge que porteraient des membres du 01 style,fièrement,à l'apple expo.
Des règles ont été établies,un président élu(moi)et un membre privilégié qui sera comme le 1er  ministre.
Déjà 2 membres aimeraient faire partie du 01 style.
C'est cool,non ?
Belle réussite n'est-ce pas ?Et le 02 style qu'est-il devenu ?
Est-il toujours là au bar mag.
Je me rapelle que je ne pouvais en faire partie je ne sais plus pourquoi,hi,hi,hi!!!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Évidemment comme écrit sur la signature,répondez-moi ou écrivez-moi un message privé si vous voulez être membre du 01 style.


----------



## minime (5 Septembre 2002)

Tu devrais instaurer une épreuve initiatique: partitionnement de DD avant installation de Mac OSX. A moins que l'idée soit déjà prise par le X Style. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* Savez-vous que le 01 style revient ?
Vous vous rapellez le 02 style créé par notre ami le chapelier fou puis un autre style créé par un jeune arrogant qui se nommait le terrible...
Souvenez-vous!!!
Et bien mesdames et messieurs je suis fier de vous annoncer que j'ai nommé un membre privilégié hier.
Et déjà de nombreuses personnes sont interressées.
Il pourrait même y avoir un badge que porteraient des membres du 01 style,fièrement,à l'apple expo.
Des règles ont été établies,un président élu(moi)et un membre privilégié qui sera comme le 1er  ministre.
Déjà 2 membres aimeraient faire partie du 01 style.
C'est cool,non ?
Belle réussite n'est-ce pas ?Et le 02 style qu'est-il devenu ?
Est-il toujours là au bar mag.
Je me rapelle que je ne pouvais en faire partie je ne sais plus pourquoi,hi,hi,hi!!!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Évidemment comme écrit sur la signature,répondez-moi ou écrivez-moi un message privé si vous voulez être membre du 01 style.   *<hr /></blockquote>

le premier regroupement régional qui se fut crée officieusement est le 02Style mais pas par mon Chapelilou mais par moi avec Al02 (un compatriote)
Chapelilou a crée le 03 Style avec ses potes du Pays d'où on ne revient qu'avec  euh un ennui infini (Montluçon II le retour du film qui fait peur même le jour)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (5 Septembre 2002)

Voila on est 2 mais je sais pas si ça prendra une tournure aussi officielle que ton style... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Pour le 03 style,quelle galère /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Valais mieux pas y toucher sinon on risquait de tomber dans les profondeurs infernales de l'esprit ramolli du 03 style /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

He minime aurais-tu vu mon partitionnement de dd quand j'ai réinstallé osx ?
Serais-tu allé sur le forum débutant mac osX ?
Aurais-tu suivi l'histoire infernale qui m'est arrivé ?
Quelle affaire petit minime! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2002)

J'aimerais juste avoir une précision, cher président.

Vous avez indiqué sur un autre post habiter Nice. Pourquoi donc cette appellation "01 Style" et non pas "06 Style"?

D'autre part, je trouve que la proposition de Minime est excellente. Une épreuve basée sur le partitionnement d'un disque (en 06 par exemple) me semble bien venue, histoire de ne pas récuperer la fange qui hante maladivement ces forums.

Pour les membres à responsabilités, nous pouvons même prévoir des caps (en fonction de leurs postes): Installation d'une carte vidéo, étallonage d'un écran, achat d'un disque externe formaté Mac dans un magasin spécifiquement PC et très fréquenté...

Je propose également le soulevement d'un impôt afin de financer une campagne nationale de communication sur les supports presse, radio et TV. Un teasing me semble adapté.

Espérant avoir retenu votre attention, je vous prie de croire, cher président, en ma plus haute consideration.

(La planete est dorénavant partitionnée en deux: les membres du 01 Style et les autres).


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

Et le " *AMOK* " Style alors ?!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2002)

Et voilà! C'est reparti!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2002)

Une image de la dernière réunion du Rillettes style:







Sans commentaires... A droite, le JiBi de sinistre mémoire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (5 Septembre 2002)

En fait,cher membre privilégié Amok,tout a commencé quand Le chapelier fou a créé le 03 style.
Pour riposter j'ai fait semblant de créer un véritable style.
Le 02 style était aussi là et en réponse j'ai donc créé le 01 style,juste pour être apellé 01(numéro 1 en quelque sorte).
Et puis avoir défini une signature,j'ai laissé le style et les forums et j'ai changé d'ordinateur.
J'y suis revenu il y a quelques semaines et j'ai changé ma signature,je me suis proclamé Président du 01 style et j'ai cherché des membres.
Il y avait pas grand monde qui se pressait jusqu'à ce que j'ai mon problème de OSX et ou j'ai rencontré des personnes sympas et originales comme,toi,richy ect...

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 
J'ai recommencé à m'interresser sèrieusement au 01 style mais le 01 style restait toujours enfermé dans les 4 murs des forums macg.
Je m'imagine pas un projet d'une si grande envergure et les impots et tout ça.
Mais je pense que le partitionnement d'un dd serait pas mal comme intro.
Ce serait pas mal de prévoir des caps pour les membres plus importants mais comme tu peux le comprendre je n'ai que 15 ans et je ne peux pas agir,faire payer des impots,acheter des dd ou du matos à l'improviste et même ce serait trés difficile pour moi d'effectuer quelconques actions de ce genre,tu dois comprendre.
Mais je te propose que nous créions déjà un  badge que pourraient porter les membres dans des réunions apple ou d'autres trucs et peut-être même une carte.
Bon il va falloir que j'achète une imprimante usb pour l'ordi parce que ça devient urgent mais je peux concevoir le badge évidemment si tu as une idée envoie moi un modèle sur cette adresse email:ch_alva@club-internet.fr
Voila.
Tu peux croire à mes meilleurs idées.
Le président.


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

Pour devenir membre du "AMOK" style, il faut impérativement une moustache, bien taillée de préférence... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## decoris (5 Septembre 2002)

lol, vous allez créer une secte d'extrémiste ou quoi??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* 


Mais je te propose que nous créions déjà un  badge que pourraient porter les membres dans des réunions apple ou d'autres trucs et peut-être même une carte.

*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu vas finir par l'avoir ton collier, Amok !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Tu vas finir par l'avoir ton collier, Amok !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ou pourrait mettre ça : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en panneau non ??


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2002)

Bon, Rillettes et alem, cessez de déconner: c'est du sérieux!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2002)

ça le fait grave !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

C'est mignon tout plein toutes ces petites fleurs... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, Rillettes et alem, cessez de déconner: c'est du sérieux!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


Ben vi, on va s'occuper de ta communication !!
Tu sais que tu peux nous faire confiance, ton destin est entre de bonnes mains !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Ben vi, on va s'occuper de ta communication !!
Tu sais que tu peux nous faire confiance, ton destin est entre de bonnes mains !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


pour sur

dans ce genre ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2002)

le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai donc créé le 01 style,juste pour être apellé 01(numéro 1 en quelque sorte). *



Excellente inititive, et quel trait de génie!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * J'y suis revenu il y a quelques semaines et j'ai changé ma signature,je me suis proclamé Président du 01 style et j'ai cherché des membres.  *



Il y a quelques beaux membres sur ces forums. Enfin, beaucoup s'en vantent en tout cas. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />*Je m'imagine pas un projet d'une si grande envergure et les impots et tout ça.

Ce serait pas mal de prévoir des caps pour les membres plus importants mais comme tu peux le comprendre je n'ai que 15 ans et je ne peux pas agir,faire payer des impots,acheter des dd ou du matos à l'improviste et même ce serait trés difficile pour moi d'effectuer quelconques actions de ce genre,tu dois comprendre.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais si! Rillettes, par exemple, bien que fourbe est un esprit très simple. Il suffit de lui dire: "sors ton chéquier" et il s'execute. Bien évidemment, tout cela ne doit pas être crié sur les toits pour des raisons fiscales mais je suis sûr que d'autres sont également prêts à raquer un max. Regarde Alem: il finance actuellement un voyage pour que Macinside parte au Japon. Hormis le fait que l'idée me semble plus que douteuse et l'argent en cette occurence jetté par les fenêtres  (Macinside en ambassadeur du bon goût français au pays du soleil levant, on croit rêver...) il roule sur l'or et peut donc sans problème financer généreusement différentes actions (prévoir un poste au titre ronflant pour satisfaire l'ego de l'individu). Je pense également à Bengilli, musicien de renom qui pourait porter sur des partitions subliminales des messages codés hypnotisant l'auditeur captivé, tel le joueur de flute du conte qui attirait les rats. J'allais oublier le Jibi, qui bien que d'un look discutable (mais bon, je suis sûr qu'il accepterait de revoir ca) peut nous infiltrer sans problème au sein d'une entreprise de télécommunications nationales pervertie, héroïque cinquième collonne chevelue pour la prise, au jour et a l'heure déterminée par votre auguste ordre, de l'ensemble des serveurs de ladite entreprise suivie d'envoi de messages aux machines connectées via Wanadoo.



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * Mais je te propose que nous créions déjà un  badge que pourraient porter les membres dans des réunions apple ou d'autres trucs et peut-être même une carte.  *



Parfait, de cette façon nous pourrons nous reconnaitre, et éviter d'engager la conversation avec des non-membres, ou pire: avec des membres d'autres confréries, abusants de nos propos pour soutirer des informations de premier ordre.



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * Bon il va falloir que j'achète une imprimante usb pour l'ordi parce que ça devient urgent mais je peux concevoir le badge évidemment si tu as une idée envoie moi un modèle sur cette adresse email:ch_alva@club-internet.fr  *



Mefiez vous, sérénissime président: certains esprits mals intentionnés pourraient utiliser cette adresse pour vous envoyer des messages d'insultes. N'hesitez pas a me transmettre les noms. Ils seront immédiatement bannis des forums MacG, surtout que je suis chaud en ce moment! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Vive le 01 Style!


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


pour sur

dans ce genre ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


Arrrrhhhhhhh! Non, alem, c'est trop crade! Arhhhh: ca me fait mal rien qu'en matant la photo! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (5 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour Monsieur l'Amok!!!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Tu vas finir par l'avoir ton collier, Amok !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

T'es toujours d'accord pour qu'on te promène en laisse ou tu préfères dormir dans le jardin ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (5 Septembre 2002)

Pourquoi pas Amok,pourquoi pas...
Cette idée d'infiltration et de financement me plait assez.
Je vais y réfléchir et nous verrons.
Essaie de contacter les personnes citées voir si elles veulent contribuer au financement.
Oui je pense au badge et tu dois toi aussi y penser.
N'aie crainte membre supèrieur(ou privilégié)je me méfierai des messages usurpateurs et pouvant nuire au 01 style.
Si c'est le cas,j'en réfèrerai directement au grand manie-tout des forums.
De plus je serai dès qu'une place se libère surement modérateur alors gare à vous marauds.
J'ai décidé de prendre maintenant en main la destinée du 01 style.
Tu pourras aussi contacter richy et rezba pour leur proposer une intro au 01 style.
Je te souhaite que tes actions porte chance au 01 style membre privilégié.
Je vais t'envoyer les règles inhérentes au 01 style que tu devras respecter ainsi que tous les membres.


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr />* Bonjour Monsieur l'Amok!!!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bien, cux, très bien! Tu es digne du 01 Style! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

Attendez-vous à de la résistance !!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (5 Septembre 2002)

Merci monsieur l'Amok, je serais fier d'en faire parti.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

b'jour mÔssieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cux221 (5 Septembre 2002)

Higins, c'est mon héros.
Je l'adore ce mec.
So british


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr />* Higins, c'est mon héros.
Je l'adore ce mec.
So british  *<hr /></blockquote>
Alors tu vas bien t'entendre avec Zeus et Appolon...!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (5 Septembre 2002)

He bien cux tu es engagé au 01 style.
Tu seras membre.
Je t'envoie la devise du 01 style par message privé.
Le président.


----------



## Amok (5 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr />* Merci monsieur l'Amok, je serais fier d'en faire parti.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et hop! Un de plus! Bon, mon petit cux, tu sais que ce n'est pas gratos... 

Pour Rillettes:
Je sais que malgré ton air nigaud tu as bon fond. Ce genre de posts appellant à la résistance ne flatte que ton égo hétérosexuel. Tu ferais mieux de placer tes forces vives sous le panache du 01 style.

C'est aussi une bonne façon d'attirer les filles de ta région qui, elles, sortent le samedi soir autre chose que les poubelles et ont fatalement entendu parler du 01 style. Ceci est ta dernière chance de t'extirper de la fange sarthoise et de frequenter des membres stylés. Cela te changera de la pitoyable vision de celui, coudé, qui s'épanche le long de ton aine tous les matins. la rillette, c'est bien, le 01 Style, c'est mieux!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

_Mackie Style !!_ 









_Manonquiditnon Style + Didier Guillon Style !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

Je tiens à garder quelques économies pour mes vieux jours !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 


_Vous n'aurez pas ma cassette!! Jamais !!!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (5 Septembre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> *  Attendez-vous à de la résistance !!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le réseau Carbone 14 reprend du service !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nous venons d'intercepter un message étrange venant du 01-land...
Je vous le livre tel quel : "oui! Mais tout est bien!"

Nous travaillons actuellement au décryptage du message... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (5 Septembre 2002)

Ma pauvre petite rillette tu sais pas ce que tu manques.
Laisse tomber Amok!Ce gars là(ou cet extra-terrestre à 2 têtes)est complètement à la masse et il restera dans sa fange.
J'ai envoyé un message privé à cux et je lui ai présenté la devise ainsi que le rituel d'intronisation(le partitionnement)j'attends maintenant la réponse. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Septembre 2002)

désolé, moi je ne reconnais que le *M*_style_







et le *SM*_style_







bien que je ne crache pas sur le *3000*_style_


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

Rien à voir avec le style
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de mÔssieur
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Septembre 2002)

non, rien de rien


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> * non, rien de rien  *


Finalement, il n'y a que les accessoires qui changent... L'esprit sinon est le même !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

La rillette aurait-elle pris un peu d'esprit ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * La rillette aurait-elle pris un peu d'esprit ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *


Oui ! 
Mais on doit pas parler du même !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (6 Septembre 2002)

et encore, en vrai elle est un peu plus grande


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

À peine, faut pas ézazérer quand même...
Ils vont nous prendre pour quoi après, des vantards ? 
C'est vraiment pas le genre de la maison !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

non mais c'est quoi c'est piccoleurs! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

C'est pour ça qu'on a pris le maquis ! 
Tant que tu nous serviras de la piquette, on restera dans nos tranchées à attaquer tes citernes !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

pourquoi vous m'attaquez je suis trés pacifique(sauf quand on m'attaque!) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Alors qu'on pourrait faire équipe,j'sais pas moi! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

J'attaque personne, j'ai soif ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

Un seul style : le _*NO* style_ !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

trés marrant rillette


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

Si tu veux le vendre, ton style, il faudrait peut-être en dire un peu plus pour faire venir le client... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

Tu veux que je t'aide un peu le terrible ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

*CONTRAT SPECIAL DU 01 STYLE* 

Tous les membres ont le droit de s'exprimer librement. 
Il n'y a pas de limites d'âge. 
Le président détient tous les droits. 
Le président doit nommer un membre supèrieur(ou privilégié). 
Le président a le droit de radier quiconque ne respecterait pas les lois du 
  01 style ou porterait atteinte au président. 
Le président peut aussi radier le membre supèrieur à son bon vouloir. 
Le membre supèrieur peut remplacer le président en cas de nécessité ou 
  si l'occasion se présente.Alors,tous les droits du président lui reviennent.
Le président,à chaque entrée d'un nouveau membre,doit le citer dans sa 
  signature et rédiger un post sur le forum de son choix parlant du 
  nouveau venu. 
Il n'y a pas de limites de membres dans le 01 style. 
  Tous ceux qui désirent y entrer seront évalués par le président et si oui 
  du président subiront une intronisation par partitionnement de DD.
Tous les membres doivent accepter la devise établie par le président et 
  le membre supèrieur.Sinon ils ne seront pas acceptés au 01 style. 

_Le président._


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2002)

et  le droit de cuissage,il y en a ,ou pas,parce que ça c'est important,avec les 35 heures ont a plus de temps,il faut l'occuper /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

Quoi!!!!!
Comment t'as pu trouver les règles espèce de pirate à 2 têtes!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Tu sais pas que c'est secret imbècile et que c'est une fois intronisé que l'on accède à ces règles ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Non mais je vais la manger cette rillette!!!!
Tu commemces vraiment à me taper sur les nerfs et puis qui t'a donné les règles hein dis-moi qui ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Je ne l'ai aient donnés qu'à Amok mais par contre si c'est  lui qui te les a confié,je peux te dire qu'il va entendre parler de moi oh oui! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## tomtom (6 Septembre 2002)

aricosec à raison, il faut attirer le chaland, lui offrir la lune, les étoiles.
Comment veux-tu que les gens adhèrent à ton mouvement si tu ne leur offre rien? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
De plus avant de te lancer dans un rectrutement d'un telle envergure, il faut définir les base de ta communication: grands axes, plan-media, messages, slogans, etc...
Lances des bonbons, offres des stylo-billes, réserve un espace pub sur TF1 juste avant le Bigdil. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
A l'heure actuelle, une idée, ça ne se lance plus comme cela sans préparation minutieuse. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Je te souhaîte tout de même tout le succès que tu mérite dans ton intrépide entreprise. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

Ok je vais y penser sèrieusement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  mais avant j'ai un compte à régler avec mon 1er ministre...Amok!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## Blob (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* Quoi!!!!!
Comment t'as pu trouver les règles espèce de pirate à 2 têtes!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Tu sais pas que c'est secret imbècile et que c'est une fois intronisé que l'on accède à ces règles ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Non mais je vais la manger cette rillette!!!!
Tu commemces vraiment à me taper sur les nerfs et puis qui t'a donné les règles hein dis-moi qui ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Je ne l'ai aient donnés qu'à Amok mais par contre si c'est  lui qui te les a confié,je peux te dire qu'il va entendre parler de moi oh oui! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Déja des traitres à punir et bannir! Quel travail être président /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## minime (6 Septembre 2002)

Il y a un truc qui se généralise, c'est le teasing. Il faudrait penser à une serie de slogans sur des affiches 4x3 du genre "01 Style: demain on rase gratis".


----------



## minime (6 Septembre 2002)

Ou même changer de slogan chaque semaine, en étant de plus en plus agressif. "01 Style: adhérez, ou vous grillerez en enfer, ahaha !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

Salut Le Terrible !
Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le "01 style", mais ton initiative me plaît bien.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Me ferais-tu l'honneur de m'accepter en qualité de membre de ton auguste mouvement ???
ps : si vous acceptez les vieux, bien entendu !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

Tu as de bonnes idées minime mais je changerai peut-être le texte ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Et oui Blob je sais pas trop ce que fou Amok mais j'espère que c'est pas grave sinon couic! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

Ah ouais Liebig!

Je ne pensais plus à te contacter!
Oui tu es pris comme membre du 01 style et de manière confidentielle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
ça va mal avec mon 1er ministre donc attends-toi à souuuup!Tu vois ce que je veux dire... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />*
Oui tu es pris comme membre du 01 style
*<hr /></blockquote>
Je t'en serai éternellement reconnaissant, Ivan !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
J'avertis de ce pas tous mes amis par mail que je suis devenu membre du "01 style" - ça fera des jaloux, mais tant pis !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blob (6 Septembre 2002)

Mince comment vous faites pour parvenir a entrer dans le 01 style?! 

Vous avez une facon de vous dire bonjour secrète ? Vous avez des membres au gouvernement? un moyen pour avoir le metro gratuit? Des tapis de souris distribués gratuitement aux nouveaux membres,?!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * Ok je vais y penser sèrieusement /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  mais avant j'ai un compte à régler avec mon 1er ministre...Amok!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif     *


Le pôve !! Il y est pour rien mais ça lui fera pas de mal de se prendre une bonne raclée quand même !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Elle est sympa sinon ta boite aux lettres... On y trouve plein d'autres choses intéressantes !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

Tu sais Blob il suffit de me demander et selon les posts que tu as déjà écris je t'engage ou non!
C'est trés simple.
Je connaissais déjà Liebig(thebig)depuis longtempsc'est pour cela que je l'ai engagé tout de suite!
Mais si tu veux entrer comme membre,bienvenue!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

Fais gafffe Rillette tu ne connais pas mes pouvoirs...


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* et  le droit de cuissage,il y en a ,ou pas,parce que ça c'est important,avec les 35 heures ont a plus de temps,il faut l'occuper /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Si il y a un droit de cuissage sur le président, j'adhère tout de suite ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blob (6 Septembre 2002)

Etant déja lié ailleur par un contract d'exclusivité je ne peux malheureusement pas me joindre ou 01style... (prononcer zerowanestayle?)
Toutefois si toutes mes questions plus haut ont comme réponses "oui" je m'inscrit direct sur la liste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * Fais gafffe Rillette tu ne connais pas mes pouvoirs...   *


Ni toi les miens visiblement !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blob (6 Septembre 2002)

Un combat de super-héros!!!!!! j'en avais jamais vu!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* Mince comment vous faites pour parvenir a entrer dans le 01 style?! 
*<hr /></blockquote>
...moi, je n'ai pas eu le choix !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Le Terrible me fait "chanter" depuis qu'il m'a surpris avec Ellen Feiss en train de lui montrer mon G4 tout "Raid" ...Arrfffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (6 Septembre 2002)

Oh, TheBig, s'en prendre à Ellen... De toute façon elle est tellement camée qu'avec un peu de chance elle ne s'est aperçue de rien. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *qu'avec un peu de chance elle ne s'est aperçue de rien. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *


Sympa Minime !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif J'ai déjà dit que j'en avais une petite, mais quand même ...... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

Pourquoi pas Blob c'est une bonne idée!
Distribuer des tapis de souris et des tickets de métro c'est cool comme idée!
J'vais y réfléchir... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

Ben ça commence à devenir attractif ton histoire...
Allez, encore quelques présents de bienvenue et je demande moi aussi ma carte de membre partitionné !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

Voila donc mes présents:

Pour les nouveaux membres nous pourrions distribuer des tickets de métro gratuits ainsi que des tapis de souris.
Ce qui compterait pour chaque membre nouveau:4 tickets de métro intra Paris (sans RER)et un tapis de souris (n'importe lequel).
Un badge devra être créé pour être porté par les membres.
Une devise est djà en place ainsi que des règles.
Il faudra mettre au point une banderole décrivant l'objectif en une ligne seulement pour taper dans l'oeil des non-initiés.
Des capagnes de publicité au texte frappant devront être mis au point et diffusées sur les forums macg.
Un site internet pourrait même être monté.

Bon ok y a pas que des présents mais voici l'objectif et la mission que s'est donné le gouvernement 01 style pour les prochains mois. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />*
Ce qui compterait pour chaque membre nouveau:4 tickets de métro intra Paris (sans RER)
*<hr /></blockquote>
J'échange les tickets de métro contre un 2ième tapis de souris ou une photo dédicacée d'Ellen ! 
...pas envie de me taper 600 bornes aller-retour Bruxelles-Paris pour en profiter... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2002)

y a t'il un age limite,et des pots de vin a verser,parce que faut se mefier avec les sectes,le DUDE en avait creer une,resultat je suis sur la paille et cocu.
mon fric et ma  pépé m'a  prit l'escroc.

quel est votre mentalitée,etes vous fiables dans votre mouvement,est il politique,faitent vous un pot toute les semaines,(glenfiditch douze ans d'age pour moi)ou clos vougeot.
enfin acceptez vous les parkinsonniens,pour saler vos barbecues
toutes ces questions demandant reflexion

je vous laisse,c'est l'heure de ma promenade.

* INFIRMIER ! *  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

Emballé, c'est pesé !!
Si tu donnes une bonne fessée cul nu à mÔssieur Higgins en public, je suis des votres !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*faut se mefier avec les sectes,le DUDE en avait creer une,resultat je suis sur la paille et cocu.
mon fric et ma  pépé m'a  prit l'escroc.
*<hr /></blockquote>
En voilà une bonne ...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
N'oublie pas que ta femme, tu l'as échangée contre 10 opposums reproducteurs parce que tu voulais me faire concurrence à Drancy !!!
C'est quand même pas ma faute s'ils sont tombés raide mort en voyant ta bouille pour la première fois !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Quand à la paille, c'est celle que tu as dans l'oeil qui te fait dire de pareilles diffamations !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : ta femme profite de mon post pour ne pas te saluer, vieux salopard lubrique... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*
enfin acceptez vous les parkinsonniens,pour saler vos barbecues*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est un boulot saisonnier, ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  en hiver tu fais quoi?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 
C'est un boulot saisonnier, ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  en hiver tu fais quoi?   *<hr /></blockquote>
En hiver, il est sécheur de charentaises : une dans chaque main et 30 secondes après elles sont sèches (et encore, en cas de crise moyenne...) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 

C'est un boulot saisonnier, ça /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  en hiver tu fais quoi?   *<hr /></blockquote>

ben l'hiver je travaille mieux,je sucre   les milles feuilles,avec le froid en plus ça aide ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

vénéré president je peut etre un bon rapport qualité prix,je fait les carreaux aussi !

puting ! c'est de plus en plus dure a etre embauché ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

Tu vas voir qu'il va nous faire le coup du ".01style" payant dans 2 mois !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

Mon cher Aricosec je te dis tout de suite qu'il n'y a pas d'âge limite pour entre au 01 style.C'est un style trés ouvert et tous les âges peuvent apporter quelque chose.
Quant au pots de vin et aux barbecues,je n'en sais rien vu que ce style s'est monté ce Mercredi,alors...
Mais oui pourquoi pas on pourrait organiser une réunion mais où ?
J'habite à Nice,d'autres membres à Paris...
La mentalité du 01 style est une mentalité  ouverte qui accepte toute proposition,pleine de fougue et de soif d'aventures.Elle a pour but de rompre la banalité qui trainaille dans les forums.
Notre mouvement est tout ce qu'il y a de plus fiable!
Comme je te dis c'est une sorte de mouvement politique à l'intèrieur des forums.
Le 01 style casse la morosité donc désorganise l'ordre et réorganise dans un ordre moins ordonné que l'ordre établi précédent.Capito ?
Si tu veux adhérer tu es le bienvenue!
Mais je te rassure nous sommes loin d'être une secte.
Déjà que limité par mon âge(15 ans)je ne peux effectuer des actions pour le 01 style et par mon emplacement mon esprit est bien loin d'imaginer le 01 style ayant un but sordide et nuisant.
Tout est OK au 01 style et même si quelques uns des membres essayent de magouiller pour la réussite du style je ne trouve pas ce système trés correct et en tant  que Président je saurai l'interdire.

Par contre si tu fais les carraux c'est encore mieux! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Le Président.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* 
Le 01 style casse la morosité donc désorganise l'ordre et réorganise dans un ordre moins ordonné que l'ordre établi précédent
*<hr /></blockquote>
...ça, c'est une véritable phrase de Président !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Le Terrible, il ira loin ... je le sentais ... je suis fier d'être dans ton ombre, mon Président !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />*
Le 01 style casse la morosité donc désorganise l'ordre et réorganise dans un ordre moins ordonné que l'ordre établi précédent.

Le Président.   *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est pile-poil pour moi ce programme !!  Je signe où ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

Salut Rillettes !
...tiens, à propos, tu me fais penser qu'il faut que je me trouve à bouffer pour ce midi... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2002)

Salut le terrible.
C'est sympa ta proposition ! 
Je peux venir moi-aussi ?

Si c'est possible de prendre les tickets de métro du Dude, je lui laisse mon tapis de souris. Je suis pas loin de Paris, j'en ferai bon usage !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## cux221 (6 Septembre 2002)

Salut, 'tanplan.
Dis monsieur le président, on les aura quand ces tickets de metro?


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Septembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]*Je peux venir moi-aussi ?*[/quote]

Tu crois pas que t'abuse, là?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Septembre 2002)

Tout ça, ça vaut pas la secte de *ceux qui n'ont rien a dire et qui le font bien*, dont je suis le gourou intemporel et incohérent!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr />* Tout ça, ça vaut pas la secte de ceux qui n'ont rien a dire et qui le font bien, dont je suis le gourou intemporel et incohérent!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

et dont Rico est le membre d'honneur, bien sûr!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...ça, c'est une véritable phrase de Président !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Le Terrible, il ira loin ... je le sentais ... je suis fier d'être dans ton ombre, mon Président !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  
*<hr /></blockquote>

faut dire, t'étais déja pas une lumière !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
faut dire, t'étais déja pas une lumière !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
C'était à cause de mes oreillons, ma puissance était tombée à 2 ouates (...dans les oreilles...) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Salut le terrible.
C'est sympa ta proposition ! 
Je peux venir moi-aussi ?


Si c'est possible de prendre les tickets de métro du Dude, je lui laisse mon tapis de souris. Je suis pas loin de Paris, j'en ferai bon usage !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Mais oui tu peux venir!
Tu seras membre dès maintenant!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2002)

le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * Mon cher Aricosec je te dis tout de suite qu'il n'y a pas d'âge limite pour entre au 01 style.C'est un style trés ouvert et tous les âges peuvent apporter quelque chose.*



Arico, prouve que tu es un Homme fringant pour tes 101ans !! Inscris-toi et viens à L'AEC vendredi soir prochain !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> *Quant au pots de vin et aux barbecues,je n'en sais rien vu que ce style s'est monté ce Mercredi,alors...*



ttttttuuuutttuututututut  non mais ya un copyrightmachinbidule©(Xav' inlimited) sur les AES mon vieux



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> *La mentalité du 01 style est une mentalité  ouverte qui accepte toute proposition,pleine de fougue et de soif d'aventures.Elle a pour but de rompre la banalité qui trainaille dans les forums.*



ça devrait plaire à Amok ça!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> *Notre mouvement est tout ce qu'il y a de plus fiable!*



ya une garantie "trois ans-100 000Km" ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> *Comme je te dis c'est une sorte de mouvement politique à l'intèrieur des forums.*



je vais relire la charte, je reviens !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> *Le 01 style casse la morosité donc désorganise l'ordre et réorganise dans un ordre moins ordonné que l'ordre établi précédent.Capito ?*



euh fractale ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu veux adhérer tu es le bienvenue!*



ya des réducs pour les chomeurs ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> *Mais je te rassure nous sommes loin d'être une secte.*



dommage, yaurait plein d'avantages  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				le terrible a dit:
			
		

> *Déjà que limité par mon âge(15 ans)*



si t'as une grande soeur (moins de 30ans quand même), c'est encore mieux (pis 100euros et un mars et ça repart!)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
C'était à cause de mes oreillons, ma puissance était tombée à 2 ouates (...dans les oreilles...) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

moi je sais, on m'a installé deux feux de brouillards sur les joues quand j'étais petit!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Septembre 2002)

Attention, tu risques de crouler sous les demandes ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Tu commences à avoir un embryon de structure, mais attention, les étapes de développement de cet embryon risquent de te poser des problèmes (alem pourra tout t'expliquer sur les embryons si tu lui demandes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif). Donc, un conseil d'ami, il faut une sélection plus drastique ! Il faut d'abord dresser le chien avant de lui demander de ramener la balle... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## nato kino (6 Septembre 2002)

Merci beaucoup "le Terrible" !

Je viens de te renvoyer mon bulletin d'adhésion dument signé !

Le terrible, il est teeeerrrrrrrriBLE !! Longue vie au 01 Style !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
moi je sais, on m'a installé deux feux de brouillards sur les joues quand j'étais petit!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Boudiou, ça doit être dangereux dans certaines circonstances de risquer de confondre ton avant de ton arrière... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Boudiou, ça doit être dangereux dans certaines circonstances de risquer de confondre ton avant de ton arrière... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est pour cela que je me brosse souvent les dents, ça aide à se repérer !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
ça devrait plaire à Amok ça!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

La fessée cul nu ? Il va adorer !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Attention, tu risques de crouler sous les demandes ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Tu commences à avoir un embryon de structure, mais attention, les étapes de développement de cet embryon risquent de te poser des problèmes (alem pourra tout t'expliquer sur les embryons si tu lui demandes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif). *



un petit cours de "phylogénèse via l'embryogénèse" ?? faut que je me rappelle de mes cours, ce n'est pas la où j'étais le plus performant mais plutot en "physiologie de la reproduction" !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est pour cela que je me brosse souvent les dents............ça aide à se repérer !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Ouf ! Tu m'as fait peur Alèm ! ... je n'avais pas vu  tout de suite le "...ça aide à se repérer..." /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

c'est pour cela que je me brosse souvent les dents, ça aide à se repérer !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

ah, c'est ça l'e-mail diamant ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## legritch (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

moi je sais, on m'a installé deux feux de brouillards sur les joues quand j'étais petit!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu veux dire deux fards anti-brouillard. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
ah, c'est ça l'e-mail diamant ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  trop bon ça !
En tout cas un bon slogan pour .Mac !!! Arrffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr />* 

Tu veux dire deux fards anti-brouillard. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif celle-là elle est très bonne !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## legritch (7 Septembre 2002)

Pourquoi juste celle-là?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Les autres sont nulles?


----------



## legritch (7 Septembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (7 Septembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Attention, tu risques de crouler sous les demandes ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Tu commences à avoir un embryon de structure, mais attention, les étapes de développement de cet embryon risquent de te poser des problèmes (alem pourra tout t'expliquer sur les embryons si tu lui demandes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif). Donc, un conseil d'ami, il faut une sélection plus drastique ! Il faut d'abord dresser le chien avant de lui demander de ramener la balle... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  *



No panic maousse costaud!
Je controle la situation!
Je n'engage pas n'importe qui dans mes rangs je regarde un peu les posts de chacuns et je vois vite si c'est des cons ou pas. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je fais tout de même une petite précision pour les membres du 01 style:
faites gaffe parce que je peux vous virer à tout moment si vous faites vraiment une tros grosse bètise alors attention ....
Pour l'instant tout va bien c'est juste Amok qui va pas trop bien... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2002)

Je m'insurge fortement, cher président, et suis affligé de vos propos.

En effet je tiens quand même à vous faire remarquer que depuis ma nomination et la campagne de communication que j'ai lancée sur ICQ, vous croulez sous les demandes, et certaines des plus emminents membres de ces forums! Je travaille jour et nuit pour porter bien haut les couleurs du 01 style, et quand enfin, épuisé mais heureux je m'assoupis sur mon clavier, éreinté de tant d'effort, je ne dors que d'un oeil.

Tout cela pour trouver à mon reveil, parsemées ca et là dans vos posts, au vu et au su de tous, des allusions diffamatoires qui me fissurent l'âme et me brisent le coeur (et me font un peu mal au cul aussi, soyons francs).

Au delà du fait qu'un mouvement aussi subversif que le notre n'a pas interêt à épancher au grand jour ses divergences de point de vues, et ceci afin d'offrir un front uni et glorieux à la piétaille malfaisante, vous n'êtes pas sans ignorer qu'un premier ministre, même si il sait que sa fonction est par définition impopulaire et dont la charge est de faire la sale besogne du président a également un amour propre.

Veuillez donc noter que je suis près, si vous le souhaitez, à laisser ma charge honorifique à d'autres. je remarque toutefois que à ce jour vous ne disposez comme alternative que d'un belge aux cheveux verts et quelques bras cassés doublés d'un clébart fada. Il y a bien le dénommé cux qui est très poli, c'est vrai, mais pas très agile étant doté d'un corps de géant. Or cette fonction requiert d'être rapide comme un lapin de garenne.

Dernier point. Vous m'avez fait reproche de ma signature, pretextant un allusion non dissimulée à des images salaces. je vous rappelle que érectile signifie "capable de se dresser en devenant raide, dur et gonflé" (Larousse).

Eh bien oui, magnifique président au front ceint de lauriers, lorsque je pense au 01 style je me dresse, prêt a le défendre envers et contre tout, toutes et tous, je deviens raide de l'honneur qui m'est fait d'y appartenir, je suis dur face à la meute grincante qui vous menace de tous côtés et je suis gonflé d'orgueil de savoir que vous m'acceptates, un beau jour à votre droite.

Vous m'avez brisé, mais je suis honoré de l'affront qui m'est fait puisque de vous et saurais être digne, me laver de l'horrible accusation qui entache une réputation durement acquise sur les cinq continents. Adieu.

Ci dessous: une photo prise a mon insu lorsque j'ai lu vos post, pour prouver que je ne mens pas.


----------



## Blob (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* 

Je n'engage pas n'importe qui dans mes rangs je regarde un peu les posts de chacuns et je vois vite si c'est des cons ou pas. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu mérites bien d'être président avec un qualité pareille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## aricosec (7 Septembre 2002)

cher president ,je n'ai pas de formulaire d'enregistrement,vu que je suis maintenant sous tutelle de l'état,en effet je n'ai pas tout dit,je suis gardé par un infirmier OUI !mais a la prison de nantes,comme la chanson,
bien avant de vous connaitre  Ô vénéré president;j'avions ourdi moultes revoltes anarchistes,et me suis retrouvé encabanné dans cette geole,en moins de temps qu'il en faut a gente pucelle pour crier maman,
du fond de ma triste prison,j'attends que le parti des gens qui n'ont rien a dire et qui le font bien viennent au pouvoir,
ce rénégat de  YANN president de la dite s'étant tiré avec la caisse,vous comprendrez mon hesitation,
grandes garantis vous deemanderait avant d'adherer a votre mouvement
(quelques milliers d'euros feront l'affaire) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

la suite a la prochaine promenade !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## le terrible (7 Septembre 2002)

Mon cher Amok je ne vous imaginais pas ainsi et je voulais un peu vous tester en vous placant ce message privé et ces posts,voir comment vous réagiriez face à ces insultes.
Cette satané Rillettes qui a publié les règles au grand jour m'a foutu une de ces colères!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
Et bien je vous pense tout à fait capable de remplir le rôle de 1er ministre du 01 style et que d'aprés le message que vous avez rédigé,jamais je laisserai votre place à ces quelques personnes que vous avez citées.
Merci de travailler jour et nuit pour le 01 style,vraiment vous remplissez à merveille votre devoir Amok et j'avoue que vous êtes en effet trés rapide petit chien de chasse!
Je troouve que vous faites une interprétation admirable de "érectile". /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Franchement je n'avais jamais vu pareil post et voyant ce que je vois,je vous propose de nous réconcillier(bien qu'il n'y ait jamais eu quoique ce soit d'accrochage avec vous) en bonne et due forme.
Encore bravo pour votre post plein d'esprit et de fierté.
Je vous conseille de prendre du repos vous serez plus frais pour toutes les actions qui nous attendent... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
A bientôt M.le Premier Ministre.

Le président.


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2002)

Merci, votre merveilleuse lumière.

Juste un petit détail. Loin de moi toute volonté de vouloir imposer quoique ce soit mais l'etiquette, me semble t-il, voudrait que le premier ministre soit premier également dans la liste des membres. Le fait d'être en deuxième position me semble déplacé et porteur de flagornerie de la part du jeune cux...


----------



## cux221 (7 Septembre 2002)

Tout d'abord, bonjour Monsieur le Premier Ministre Amok.

Pouvez vous eclaircir ma pensée sur ce point:
Etes-vous jaloux de moi parce que je suis en premier sur la liste ou  parce que je suis jeune et vous hélas déjà si vieux.

Je vous prie d'agréer mes salutations les plus distinguées.


Sur ce bonne nuit à tous
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />_ Mon cher Amok vraiment vous remplissez à merveille votre devoir et j'avoue que vous êtes en effet trés rapide *petit chien de chasse!*
Le président.   _<hr /></blockquote>
Cher président,
Je tient ici à porter aux yeux de tous une petite mais néanmoins capitale rectification... En effet, votre honorable personne ne peut ignorer, vu sa fonction bien méritée et méritante, que l'amok dont vous fites votre membre premier, tel le porte-étendard ouvrant notre joyeux défilé coloré, ne peut en aucun cas être associer de quelques manières au mot "chien" qui m'est réservé, cela va de soi! Si vous deviez, par la force des choses et des mains, voir des pieds, m'obliger à partager ma niche avec ce vieux chien-loup de campagne tout juste bon à lorgner dans ma gamelle pour me piquer mon Os, je vous prierai de bien vouloir changer ma niche (déjà squattée par Gros-Minet) pour un niche de fonction plus spacieuse et plus appropriée aux rangs de vos fidèles et néanmoins serviteurs dont je fais maintenant parti. Car si l'amok est "LE"membre premier que l'on dresse à la face de la populace ignorante, vous fites en m'acceptant parmis vous l'acquisitions d'un 4 en 1, qui, bien que moins glorifiant pour l'étiquette, n'en sont pas moins  vos fidèles.
Votre dévoué 'tanplan, gardien du palais présidentiel.


----------



## alèm (7 Septembre 2002)

toujours pas reçu ma carte de membre accompagnée d'une charmante créature (Ellen Feiss* par exemple)   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 



*la pauvre si elle savait 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />_ Think different and be marginal!
Vive le 01 style et vive macG
Écrivez-moi un mail perso si vous voulez être membre du 01 style.....
Membres:cux221,Amok,Thebiglebowsky,Tanplan,Rillettes.
Le président du 01 style._<hr /></blockquote>

Merci Le Terrible Président pour l'acceptation de ma candidature !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* 
Pour l'instant tout va bien c'est juste Amok qui va pas trop bien... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Alors, cette fessée, il a aimé hum ?!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## le terrible (7 Septembre 2002)

que veux-tu exactement tanplan ?
Un changement de grade ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Septembre 2002)

cher président,

Loin de moi l'idée de convoiter un quelconque grade...
J'attirais juste votre attention sur le fait que ma niche, que je partage déjà avec "Gros Minet" ne saurait accueillir une autre bestiole, même "premier membre" de votre personne... L'espace confiné et l'odeur du loup en rut pouvant amener la pauvre masure à être déclarée insalubre et du coup faire de nous de pauvres sdf à la rue, ce qui nuirait à l'image de votre prési poté !! Mais si telle n'est pas votre intention (me faire partager ma niche avec votre premier membre), vous m'en voyez fort heureux.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (7 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*mais a la prison de nantes,comme la chanson,
bien avant de vous connaitre Ô vénéré president;j'avions ourdi moultes revoltes anarchistes,et me suis retrouvé encabanné dans cette geole,en moins de temps qu'il en faut a gente pucelle pour crier maman,
du fond de ma triste prison,j'attends que le parti des gens qui n'ont rien a dire et qui le font bien viennent au pouvoir,*<hr /></blockquote>

... On travaille dans l'ombre, maintenant, on a rien à dire, on le dit, et bien, et tout ca dans l'annonymat le plus complet... Mais ne t'inquiète pas mon cher membre d'honneur, tous les dingos qui ont adorés _je veux dire adhérés_ à ma secte, savent qui tu es, et tu es un modèle pour tous les _bleus_ qui débutent dans notre métier, ou plutôt dans notre art!

Pour la prison de Nantes, je pense pouvoir faire quelque chose pour toi... Je connais la fille du geolier, j'essayerais de faire en sorte que ça soit elle qui t'ammène la nouriture... Après, c'est simple, tu n'as plus qu'à lui demander de te détacher les pieds, et tu pourra sauter par la fenêtre! 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Septembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]*je vous prierai de bien vouloir changer ma niche (déjà squattée par Gros-Minet) pour un niche de fonction plus spacieuse*[/quote]

Squattée, squattée... Tout de suite les grand mots!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Ceci dit, si _le terrible_ te paye une nouvelle niche, j'dis pas non, on est quand même serrés, tous les deux, dans ton taudis!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (7 Septembre 2002)

Peut-tu tanplan préciser ce qu'est une "niche" ?Stp


----------



## Flix (7 Septembre 2002)

Cher "Le Terrible" (je vous appellerai President lorsque j'aurai integré les rang de cette honorable societe (ne pas confondre avec l'autre))


J'explicite ici, et selon vos souhaits, ma demande d'entrée au 01 Style.


Merci de prendre en consideration ma demande et de me prevenir avant demain midi si possible.

Merci.

PS: je fût introduit par cuxx221, mais vous aviez émit le souhait d'une demande écrite sur ce forum même, c'est maintenant chose faite.


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* Peut-tu tanplan préciser ce qu'est une "niche" ?Stp
*<hr /></blockquote>
Cher président,
Votre jeunesse n'excuse pas tout ! Il va falloir vous documenter sur la question pour ne pas devenir la cible des ricanements de certains posteurs fréquentant ces forums... Cela serait du plus mauvais effet ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2002)

Gros-Minet a dit:
			
		

> * on est quand même serrés, dans ton taudis!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


Ben te v'là enfin toi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif

Tu feras moins le malin si l'amok réquisitionne la niche et te fait subir les multiples supplices dont il a le secrets !!
Aux dires de certains, on en ressort jamais indemne et les quelques survivants encore capables de marcher ne sont plus en état de dire quoi que ce soit, leurs petits yeux hagards perdus à jamais sur des visions que je préfère ne pas connaitre... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
Cher président,
Votre jeunesse n'excuse pas tout ! Il va falloir vous documenter sur la question pour ne pas devenir la cible des ricanements de certains posteurs fréquentant ces forums... Cela serait du plus mauvais effet ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 




*<hr /></blockquote>

Attention, à 15 ans, faut pas dire de gros mots, donc mon cher tewibeul _terrible_, tu es prié de ne pas utiliser ce mot car sinon, ta môman ne serait pas contente... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Ben te v'là enfin toi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  *[/quote]

... mouais... tu m'as dérangé dans ma sieste, quoi...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Tu feras moins le malin si l'amok réquisitionne la niche et te fait subir les multiples supplices dont il a le secrets !!
Aux dires de certains, on en ressort jamais indemne et les quelques survivants encore capables de marcher ne sont plus en état de dire quoi que ce soit, leurs petits yeux hagards perdus à jamais sur des visions que je préfère ne pas connaitre... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Attention, Amok, si tu ne fais que t'approcher de notre niche, j'appelle Brigitte Bardot!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />* Cher "Le Terrible" (je vous appellerai President lorsque j'aurai integré les rang de cette honorable societe (ne pas confondre avec l'autre))


J'explicite ici, et selon vos souhaits, ma demande d'entrée au 01 Style.


Merci de prendre en consideration ma demande et de me prevenir avant demain midi si possible.

Merci.

PS: je fût introduit par cuxx221, mais vous aviez émit le souhait d'une demande écrite sur ce forum même, c'est maintenant chose faite.


*<hr /></blockquote>
Bien!
Tu es pris au 01 style.
Bienvenue comme membre actif!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## cux221 (8 Septembre 2002)

Je tiens à faire connaitre aux membres du "01 style".
Qu'un salon de discussion est disponible sous Ichat.
Pour y acceder pomme-g 01style


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2002)

Cher LE TERRIBLE, cher PRESIDENT, je vous demande, si vous le permettez, de m'accepter dans votre confrérie. Je suis conscient que mes lacunes macusiènnes sont énormes mais sachez, chère président, que ma motivation n'en sera que plus grande. En espérant que vous donnerez suite à ma demande, je vous pries, d'agréer mes salutations respectueuses. 
Votre dévoué foguenne.


----------



## le terrible (8 Septembre 2002)

Tu es pris Foguenne! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## cux221 (8 Septembre 2002)

Je tiens à signaler au président, que ces deux jeunes recruter sont là grace à moi.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Septembre 2002)

Merci beaucoup PRESIDENT, c'est vrai que c'est le jeune Cux qui m'a venté vos grands talents de PRESIDENT. Je ferais tout pour être digne de votre confrérie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Ben te v'là enfin toi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif   *[/quote]

Ben tu sais comment me reveiller quand j'fais ma sieste, non?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## le terrible (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr />* Je tiens à signaler au président, que ces deux jeunes recruter sont là grace à moi.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je sais cux,je sais et merci...


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cux221:</font><hr />* Je tiens à signaler au président, que ces deux jeunes recruter sont là grace à moi.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Cux, le 01 Style n'est pas là pour se vanter de tel ou tel fait! c'est un privilège réservé au président et au premier ministre! 

ceci étant ton prosélytisme est apprécié: nous envisageons une récompense. Que dis tu d'une nuit avec Macinside dans un asensceur?


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2002)

Bon, je trouve que ca se ramollit dans les adhésions là: je suggère Api! Qu'en pensez vous, sérénissime président à la nuque altière?


----------



## le terrible (8 Septembre 2002)

C'est une fort bonne idée 1er ministre.
Je l'adopte avec joie!
Je vous charge de la trouver mais ne la prenez pas sans lui avoir demandé de m'écrire un message privé pour que je lui envoie les règles et la devise et demandez lui si son dd est paritionnné.
Merci.


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* C'est une fort bonne idée 1er ministre.
Je l'adopte avec joie!
Je vous charge de la trouver mais ne la prenez pas sans lui avoir demandé de m'écrire un message privé pour que je lui envoie les règles et la devise et demandez lui si son dd est paritionnné.
Merci.
*<hr /></blockquote>

je l'ai prise et défragmentée plusieurs fois aujourd'hui* et j'avoue avoir oublié de lui demander de vous écrire auparavant. Cela va être  chose rectifiée.

Son disque dur est parfaitement partitionné, j'en atteste. Ses têtes de lecture sont en bon état. Elle a un systeme tout neuf, et je lui installe des applis en permanence. Elle adore ca... 


* 3 fois de mon plein gré et deux fois sous la menace. Le 01 style me colle sur les jantes. Mais le devoir avant tout, cher president.


----------



## le terrible (8 Septembre 2002)

Trés bien!
J'attends son message...


----------



## Api (8 Septembre 2002)

Cher futur Président,
Je serais fortement honorée que vous preniez ma candidature au sérieux, car j'avoue que l'idée d'être le premier membre féminin du 01 style me fait me pâmer d'orgueil.
Mon disque, bien qu'étant moins dur que celui d'Amok, reste très honorable.
En espérant que ma demande saura trouver grace à vos yeux,
Veuillez recevoir, cher futur Président,
L'expression de mon allégence la plus sincère.

P.S. Je compte fort sur mon introduction par votre Premier Ministre, elle m'ouvrira, je l'espère, les portes du 01 Style.


----------



## aricosec (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />* Cher "Le Terrible" (je vous appellerai President lorsque les poules auront des dents. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

j'ai tété introduit par cuxx221, mais vous aviez émit le souhait d'etre le premier, c'est maintenant chose faite,et je m'en excuse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

alors la ,sang est trop,entre le cirage de pompes ,et les minauderies du sieur tanplan,je trouve que c'est payer cher l'entrée dans cette confrerie,monsieur le president,s'il faut en plus ramasser des allumettes,ça devient genant,les choses changent,c'est de plus en plus dure,YANN et son club,THEBIG et le sien n'etait pas aussi severe,il va falloir reflechir encore. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2002)

Api a dit:
			
		

> *P.S. Je compte fort sur mon introduction par votre Premier Ministre, elle m'ouvrira, je l'espère, les portes du 01 Style.  *



le 01 Style a plus un gout de mai 68 avec vous   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


comprenne qui fera l'effort de comprendre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Sur ce, j'irais bien me faire sabrer en mon endroit  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## legritch (8 Septembre 2002)

Cher monsieur le président,

Cela me gêne d'exposer ainsi ma verve au vu et au su de tous, mais je dois vous avouer une terrible chose : je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'était le "01 style"... Qu'est-ce donc? Une secte? Un repaire de malandrins? Une confrèrie? Une réunion Tupperware? J'ai beau retourner le problème et mon neurone dans tous les sens, je ne comprend pas.

D'un autre côté, vu la qualité des personnes déjà admise au sein de votre "association", l'intégrer me ferait grand plaisir. Savoir que je pourrais cotoyer des gens aussi célèbre que Amok, Alèm, Zara, etc (mes excuses aux non-cités), m'emplit d'une joie sans fin.

En espérant une réponse positive de votre part, votre humble et dévoué serviteur.

Le Gritche


----------



## rillettes (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
Que dis tu d'une nuit avec Macinside dans un asensceur? *<hr /></blockquote>

Il va falloir revoir tout ça plus sérieusement... Il commence à y avoir du monde sur la liste d'embarquement ! Plusieurs voyages seront nécessaire et je ne sais pas si le petit mackie tiendra le rythme... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr />* Cher futur Président,
Je serais fortement honorée que vous preniez ma candidature au sérieux, car j'avoue que l'idée d'être le premier membre féminin du 01 style me fait me pâmer d'orgueil.
Mon disque, bien qu'étant moins dur que celui d'Amok, reste très honorable.
En espérant que ma demande saura trouver grace à vos yeux,
Veuillez recevoir, cher futur Président,
L'expression de mon allégence la plus sincère.


P.S. Je compte fort sur mon introduction par votre Premier Ministre, elle m'ouvrira, je l'espère, les portes du 01 Style.  *<hr /></blockquote> 

Certainement Api vous etes prise sur l'heure.
Bienvenue au 01 style.
Je vous envoie les règles et la devise par message privé.


----------



## le terrible (8 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr />* Cher monsieur le président,

Cela me gêne d'exposer ainsi ma verve au vu et au su de tous, mais je dois vous avouer une terrible chose : je n'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'était le "01 style"... Qu'est-ce donc? Une secte? Un repaire de malandrins? Une confrèrie? Une réunion Tupperware? J'ai beau retourner le problème et mon neurone dans tous les sens, je ne comprend pas.

D'un autre côté, vu la qualité des personnes déjà admise au sein de votre "association", l'intégrer me ferait grand plaisir. Savoir que je pourrais cotoyer des gens aussi célèbre que Amok, Alèm, Zara, etc (mes excuses aux non-cités), m'emplit d'une joie sans fin.

En espérant une réponse positive de votre part, votre humble et dévoué serviteur.

Le Gritche

*<hr /></blockquote>

Cher Monsieur,veuillez lire attentivement le message que j'ai posté en page 5 je crois de ce sujet en réponse à Aricosec.
J'y explique ce qu'est le 01 style.
Sinon,vous êtes pris comme membre.


----------



## le terrible (8 Septembre 2002)

Non c'était page 4! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## legritch (8 Septembre 2002)

Monsieur le Président,

Effectivement, je n'avais pas lu ce post. Mea culpa. Quant à la nouvelle de mon inscription, si promptement et parfaitement menée, j'en reste sans voix. C'est donc la larme à l'il que je me jette à vos pieds pour déposer dessus un chaste baiser.

Merci! Merci! Merci!

Le Gritche

P.S. : je n'ai plus de pommade, quelqu'un pourrait m'en passer? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2002)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> * P.S. : je n'ai plus de pommade, quelqu'un pourrait m'en passer?  *



/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif 
legritch, cessez de faire la forte tête. Vos pitreries n'amusent que vous. Premier avertissement. Au deuxième vous prendrez l'escalier seul... 

Le premier ministre.


----------



## legritch (8 Septembre 2002)

Monsieur le premier ministre,

Je me rends effectivement compte que je n'ai pas su garder mon rang... Cela ne se reproduira plus.

Je suis une larve. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Le Gritche


----------



## le terrible (8 Septembre 2002)

Quel courtisan vous faites M.Le Gritch!


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2002)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> *Je me rends effectivement compte que je n'ai pas su garder mon rang... Cela ne se reproduira plus.*



Parfait legritch. Je prends note.  Le fait que vous soyez Belge n'excuse pas tout, ne l'oubliez pas.


----------



## le terrible (9 Septembre 2002)

Bien vu 1er Ministre!
Et félicitations pour votre réaction (rapide,hi,hi)à notre ami un peu trop expansif... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## legritch (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* Bien vu 1er Ministre!
Et félicitations pour votre réaction (rapide,hi,hi)à notre ami un peu trop expansif... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote> /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2002)

N'ayez crainte, Votre sérénissime président, je veille! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2002)

Note du gardien du palais présidentiel au "terrible", président en fonction du 01-Style...

Il devient urgent, pour des raison de sécurité évidentes qui ne vous auront, je l'espère, pas échappées, de badger et étiquetter tous les nouveaux membres. En effet, avec l'affluence que connait votre campagne de recrutement, les contrôles d'identités aux portes du palais sont de moins en moins aisés. 

Votre humble serviteur - 'tanplan, gardien du palais présidentiel du 01-Style.


----------



## rillettes (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* 

Certainement Api vous etes prise sur l'heure.
*<hr /></blockquote>
Et ben !!  
Il aura pas fallu attendre longtemps pour que le président dévoile ses secrêtes intentions... A savoir, souffler l'Api à la barbe de son premier ministre !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Et ben !!  
Il aura pas fallu attendre longtemps pour que le président dévoile ses secrêtes intentions... A savoir, souffler l'Api à la barbe de son premier ministre !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

tout ça pour gagner la première place de la liste  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Membres:,*Api*,Cux221,Thebiglebowsky,Tanplan,Rillettes,Flix,Foguenne,Le Gritch. 
 <hr /></blockquote>


----------



## le terrible (9 Septembre 2002)

vous n'êtes pas galants messieurs.
Allons!honneur aux femmes. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Note du gardien du palais présidentiel au "terrible", président en fonction du 01-Style...

Il devient urgent, pour des raison de sécurité évidentes qui ne vous auront, je l'espère, pas échappées, de badger et étiquetter tous les nouveaux membres. En effet, avec l'affluence que connait votre campagne de recrutement, les contrôles d'identités aux portes du palais sont de moins en moins aisés. 

Votre humble serviteur - 'tanplan, gardien du palais présidentiel du 01-Style.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Justement Tanplan!Un badge est en cours de création avec M.Le 1er Ministre.
Soyez patients!Il viendra... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## rillettes (9 Septembre 2002)

J'espère que vous n'oublierez pas d'y mettre une "puce moucharde", que l'on puisse suivre les déplacements, faits et autres gestes de ces "membres" pour le moins suspects qui, je vous le rappelle, n'ont toujours pas versés leur "obole" sur le compte du présidents !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

On pourra ainsi savoir avec exactitude combien de sorties en mer effectue notre premier ministre et les noms des membres qu'il initiera au joies du supplice de la planche !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## le terrible (9 Septembre 2002)

Mon Dieu Rillettes!
Quel esprit "terrible".
Vous honorez le 01 style de votre présence présente qui nous permet de présenter à tous les nouveaux membres une présence fortement affiché par votre présence si présente... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et oui rillettes!


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2002)

tant qu'ellen feiss ne fera pas partie du 01 Style, je viens pas !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif

bande de nains troglodytes !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## legritch (9 Septembre 2002)

C'est une obssession! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2002)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> * C'est une obssession! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif   *



les nains troglodytes ?? oui une frousse bleue /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif depuis qu'on m'a dit que je ne serais pas grand mais avec des os larges  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2002)

os larges! oh désespoir....Oh vieillesse enemie.... 

(je suis désolé).


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* os larges! oh désespoir....Oh vieillesse enemie.... 

(je suis désolé). *<hr /></blockquote>

pourquoi n'ai-je tant vécu que pour cette infâmie ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## rillettes (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* tant qu'ellen feiss ne fera pas partie du 01 Style, je viens pas !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>
Avec Foguenne, pas besoin d'attendre qu'Ellen se pointe...
Popol a de quoi voir venir pour l'hiver !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_Et c'est pas Le Gritche ou The Big qui diront le contraire !_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* Mon Dieu Rillettes!
Quel esprit "terrible".
Vous honorez le 01 style de votre présence présente qui nous permet de présenter à tous les nouveaux membres une présence fortement affiché par votre présence si présente... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et oui rillettes!   *<hr /></blockquote>
Une petite partie de golf président ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

On joue le trou à 100 euros !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (9 Septembre 2002)

Une petite partie! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (9 Septembre 2002)

Est-ce que votre premier ministre sera là pour nous servir de caddie ?
Je crois qu'un peu d'exercice et d'herbe fraiche ne lui feront pas de mal !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2002)

Très chèr Président, Monsieur Le Premier Ministre, je me permets de vous écrire non pas pour quémander un privilège quelconque mais pour solliciter la place de Ministre de la défense d'Ellen Feiss et le poste de gentil organisateur de soirée plus ou moins chaude. Etant bien conscient que ma demande sera perçue comme présomptueuse, je tiens à vous rappeler que ma motivation compensera mon manque d'expérience et d'intelligence. Je me permets de vous signaler que le jeune Flix est particulièrement doué pour les coucous sur iChat. Le poste de Ministre des Coucous étant vacant peut-être aurez-vous l'envie de le nommmer à cette fonction d'une importance vital pour la survie du 01 style. En attendant une réponse de votre part, je me range à ma place c-à-d la cabane au fond du jardin présidentiel.
foguenne, votre dévoué membre.


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2002)

Je ne vois pas d'objection particulière a ces propositions. Les postes de ministre de la défense d'ellen et de secrétaire d'état au coucou (car un ministère me semble un peu trop important pour cette fonction) sont effectivement vacants. En ce qui me concerne, pour le deuxième j'envisageait plutot un Suisse pour des raisons historiques. Le jeune flix est-il helvète? Il reste aussi pour nos cousins chocolatiers quelques places de gardes, ce qui placerait le 01 style dans une représentation protocolaire équivalente à celle du Vatican.

Le jeune foguenne, malgré des débuts difficiles, me semble avoir trouvé la voie de la raison. J'apprécie ses efforts, ainsi que ceux du jeune cux. Ces deux recrues, cher président adoré, me semblent de premier ordre. Bien que pas très vifs ils sont dévoués et très polis. Le foguenne possède également, visiblement, un carnet d'adresses que plétore d'autres "trucs styles" vont nous envier. Tout cela me semble bien parti.

Cher président à la nuque de feu, un développement vers l'international vous semble t-il prématuré? En effet, les demandes affluent dans ma BAL de tous les coins du monde (sous continents compris) et je pense avoir très prochainement besoin de traducteurs dans les langues suivantes: Japonais (Macalinterieur?), Chinois, Mongol, Danois.


----------



## le terrible (9 Septembre 2002)

M.Le 1er Ministre votre réponse est fort bien tournée.
Il n'est jamais trop tôt pour s'ouvrir à l'étranger.
Nous devons pour le moment accepter un maximum de membres(au grand dam du gardien du palais:tanplan).Il faut ,en effet que le 01 style prenne une envergure importante.
Pour cela,ne refusez personne M.Amok et vous trouverez bien une langue à parler avec tous ces extras-membresar ex l'anglais!
Mais est-il bien vrai que des interressés affluent du monde entier pour participer au mouvement 01 style ?
Vraiment des Danois ?
Pour ce qui est de la demande de M.Foguenne,je ne vois en quoi un poste de "gardien des coucous" ou "organisateur de soirées plus ou moins chaudes"servirait au 01 style.
Mais gardien d'Ellen Feiss serait bien plus intéressant.
Je verrai plutôt pour ce cher Foguenne un post de gardien des sceaux.
Vous lui proposerez si il ne lit pas ce message.
Je compte sur vous pour  notre promotion Amok!


----------



## le terrible (9 Septembre 2002)

Pourquoi ne pas aussi faire rédiger un article sur Tribumac ?
Ce serait une bonne publicité,n'est-ce pas Amok ?


----------



## legritch (9 Septembre 2002)

Monsieur le ministre de la défense d'Ellen,

Je me permets de vous écrire, au risque de subir les foudres et surtout « l'érectibilité » de notre premier ministre, à propos de l'organisation de soirée AESisable dans notre belle région. Auriez-vous eu quelqu'idées allèchantes capable de susciter l'envie des styleurs et non-styleurs de ce forum ? Si tel est le cas, vous pouvez me contacter par mail pour la suite.

Votre dévoué et mono neuronal.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2002)

Très cher Président, Monsieur le Premier Ministre, c'est avec une joie non dissimulée que j'accepte le poste de guardien des sceaux et si vous le permettez le poste de ministre de la défense d'Ellen Feiss qui soit dit en passant subit de plus en plus d'attaques de membres mal intentionnés de ce forum. En espérant que vous m'accorderez le ministère de la défense d'Ellen, je vous prie d'agréer, cher Président, Monsieur le Premier Ministre, mes salutations respectueuses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * tant qu'ellen feiss ne fera pas partie du 01 Style, je viens pas !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif *



Je reconnais bien là la prose historique du forum MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif Comme quoi on a pas perdu les bonnes habitudes! On parle de fesses dans tous les sujets! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr />* Monsieur le ministre de la défense d'Ellen,

Je me permets de vous écrire, au risque de subir les foudres et surtout « l'érectibilité » de notre premier ministre, à propos de l'organisation de soirée AESisable dans notre belle région. Auriez-vous eu quelqu'idées allèchantes capable de susciter l'envie des styleurs et non-styleurs de ce forum ? Si tel est le cas, vous pouvez me contacter par mail pour la suite.

Votre dévoué et mono neuronal.     *<hr /></blockquote>

Monsieur LeGritch, cher menbre du 01 Style, nous allons organiser notre première AES du nord, je vous contacterais par mail ultérieurement pour en définir les modalités pratiques.    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Septembre 2002)

Hey m'sieur l'président...

Ceci est une nouvelle demande pour être adopté dans votre style (dit-on staille ou stile? ) . En effet, mon Rantan' adoré étant occupé trop souvent, nous ne pouvons plus nous voir ni discuter comme faire se doit entre chien et chat!

Donc, pour la santé mentale de Rantanplan, il me faut être adopter par vos têtes pensantes, en sachant qu'un deuxième animal de compagnie ne peut qu'être positif pour vos divers membres!

Je ne suis évidement pas un étranger venant de l'international, mais cela peut attendre, ne croyez vous pas? Pour l'instant, seule compte la santé de notre Rantan, et la mienne par la même occas'.

Ce serait un honneur de me faire caresser par vous ou/et votre premier Ministre, voire par Ellen, j'en serais extrêmement fier!

Dans l'attente féline de votre réponse, je m'en vais chasser une souris...

Bien amicalement, Gros Minet (attention, il n'y a pas de trait d'union entre gros et minet, merci de ne pas défigurer mon nom comme ces nouveaux forums l'ont fait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## legritch (9 Septembre 2002)

Monsieur le ministre de la défense d'Ellen et garde des sceaux,

C'est avec une grande impatience que j'attends votre courrier.


Le Gritche


P.S.: je suis très content que l'on vous aie enfin trouvé un cabinet.


----------



## le terrible (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gros-Minet:</font><hr />* Hey m'sieur l'président...

Ceci est une nouvelle demande pour être adopté dans votre style (dit-on staille ou stile? ) . En effet, mon Rantan' adoré étant occupé trop souvent, nous ne pouvons plus nous voir ni discuter comme faire se doit entre chien et chat!

Donc, pour la santé mentale de Rantanplan, il me faut être adopter par vos têtes pensantes, en sachant qu'un deuxième animal de compagnie ne peut qu'être positif pour vos divers membres!

Je ne suis évidement pas un étranger venant de l'international, mais cela peut attendre, ne croyez vous pas? Pour l'instant, seule compte la santé de notre Rantan, et la mienne par la même occas'.

Ce serait un honneur de me faire caresser par vous ou/et votre premier Ministre, voire par Ellen, j'en serais extrêmement fier!

Dans l'attente féline de votre réponse, je m'en vais chasser une souris...

Bien amicalement, Gros Minet (attention, il n'y a pas de trait d'union entre gros et minet, merci de ne pas défigurer mon nom comme ces nouveaux forums l'ont fait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est une proposition d'introduction au 01 style bien étrange,surtout envers Tanplan!
Mais je vous accepte quand même.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Bienvenue au 01 style GrosMinet.


----------



## rillettes (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />*
Pour cela,ne refusez personne M.Amok et vous trouverez bien une langue à parler avec tous ces extras-membres
*<hr /></blockquote>
Pour ce qui est de la langue, aucun souci à avoir de ce côté... Votre premier ministre la mannie avec une dextérité et un zèle non dissimulé, surtout auprès de la gente féminine !! C'est un fait reconnu de tous et qui est maintenant consultable dans les archives du forum (devrais-je dire anales du forum ?) !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (9 Septembre 2002)

Mon 1er ministre sert trés bien dans ses fonctions et nous lui en sommes tous reconnaissants,Rillettes.
J'aimerais néammoins savoir pourquoi êtes-vous un "agent double du 01 style"et pourquoi cette étoile ?
Quant à vous Foguenne,vous êtes nommés garde des sceaux.
Et pour Amok,je l'informe que je viens de créer un badge.
Pour revenir au repas,tenez-vous Rillettes!
Il ne vous sera pas donné tout le temps d'être avantagé par votre humour parfois un peu ridicule.
Prenez garde Rillettes...


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* 

C'est une proposition d'introduction au 01 style bien étrange,surtout envers Tanplan!
Mais je vous accepte quand même.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 
Bienvenue au 01 style GrosMinet.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Excusez l'insolence de mon gros minet, cher Terrible, président du 01-Style ... 

Ce n'est qu'un pôve chat errant que j'ai recueilli il y a quelques mois après le lâche abandon de sa mère-grand sur la route et qui redoute, devant la grande charge qui m'incombe au sein du 01-Style, de ne plus avoir de toit où faire la sieste.

Il ne nous servira pas à grand chose, la bête étant un peu stupide et se disputant avec Le Gritch le dernier neuronne encore en stock sur les forums mais je vous remercie de l'acceptation de sa candidature parmis nous, cet acte de charité ne faisant que grandir  et honorer encore plus votre immense magnanimité.


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gros-Minet:</font><hr />* Hey m'sieur l'président...

Ceci est une nouvelle demande pour être adopté dans votre style (dit-on staille ou stile? ) . En effet, mon Rantan' adoré étant occupé trop souvent, nous ne pouvons plus nous voir ni discuter comme faire se doit entre chien et chat!

Donc, pour la santé mentale de Rantanplan, il me faut être adopter par vos têtes pensantes, en sachant qu'un deuxième animal de compagnie ne peut qu'être positif pour vos divers membres!

Je ne suis évidement pas un étranger venant de l'international, mais cela peut attendre, ne croyez vous pas? Pour l'instant, seule compte la santé de notre Rantan, et la mienne par la même occas'.

Ce serait un honneur de me faire caresser par vous ou/et votre premier Ministre, voire par Ellen, j'en serais extrêmement fier!

Dans l'attente féline de votre réponse, je m'en vais chasser une souris...

Bien amicalement, Gros Minet (attention, il n'y a pas de trait d'union entre gros et minet, merci de ne pas défigurer mon nom comme ces nouveaux forums l'ont fait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Ben maintenant que notre gentil président t'acceptes, t'as intérêt à pas faire trop de vagues sinon j'appelle la garde suisse du palais et zou, dehors !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

_Si Ellen vient te caresser, n'oublie pas de lui dire de passer dans mon bureau, je lui apprendrai le protocole en usage au palais..._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (9 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />*
J'aimerais néammoins savoir pourquoi êtes-vous un "agent double du 01 style"et pourquoi cette étoile ?
*<hr /></blockquote>
En tant que membre actif des services de sécurité du palais présidentiel, je ne pourrai pas répondre publiquement à votre question, le Terrible président,  sans risquer de me dévoiler à nos ennemis tapis dans l'ombre et qui sont dans l'attente de la moindre faille de notre système de sécurité pour nous plastiquer les banquettes !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## rillettes (10 Septembre 2002)

Sur ce, président, c'est à vous de jouer... Votre caddie n'arrivant pas à suivre, je vous prête volontier mes clubs !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (10 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gros-Minet:</font><hr />* 

Je reconnais bien là la prose historique du forum MacG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif Comme quoi on a pas perdu les bonnes habitudes! On parle de fesses dans tous les sujets! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Je vois que mÔssieur a été à bonne école !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (10 Septembre 2002)

T'inquiète pas le gros chat, si 'tanplan veut plus de toi, je te prend comme chauffeur, j'ai ma brouette qui manque de bras !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (10 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
Si Ellen vient te caresser, n'oublie pas de lui dire de passer dans mon bureau, je lui apprendrai le protocole en usage au palais...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et quel est le protocle svp,tanplan ?
Il me semble pas en avoir instauré un et sachez cher gardien que malgré votre poste important de Général des Suisses et votre pouvoir de les commander,vous n'êtes pas autorisé à créér des protocoles ou une quelconque étiquette.
Ce privilège me revient exclusivement et j'exerce un pouvoir absolu sur mes membres et même sur mon 1er ministre,ce qui est en outre,tout à fait normal.
Je vous prie donc de me dire au plus vite quel est ce protocole.
Je saurai bien assez tôt en juger.
De plus,sachez que je n'accepte pas que Elle Feiss ait une vue petite et basse d'un Style qui représente tout l'inverse.
En espèrant m'être fait comprendre.


----------



## legritch (10 Septembre 2002)

Vous me donnez une idée monsieur le président : apparemment, il vous manque un chef du protocole. Oserais-je me proposer pour ce poste? Cela me plairaît beaucoup, je pense, d'introduire les invités. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## le terrible (10 Septembre 2002)

Désolé de vous décevoi mais vous ne nous seriez pas d'une grande utilité,hélas!
Mais n'ayez crainte,nous ferons appel à vous en cas de besoin.
J'ai néammoins la crainte qu'il y ait en ce moment au 01 style une vague de création de postes et de demandes.
Au fur et à mesure des postes se crééront mais pas tous tout de suite svp!


----------



## Amok (10 Septembre 2002)

le terrible a dit:
			
		

> *  j'exerce un pouvoir absolu sur mes membres et même sur mon 1er ministre,ce qui est en outre,tout à fait normal.  *



Il faut prendre garde, votre altesse présidentielle! Vos propos pourraient ralentir le flot d'adhésions qui se manifeste, surtout de la part de nos membres Danois très attachés à la démocratie! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Attendez avant d'écrire ce genre de propos que les membres aient envoyé leurs chèques!


----------



## le terrible (10 Septembre 2002)

Vous avez raison,il faut savoir se montrer magnanime.
Néammoins je rémettait un peu d'ordre dans la pagaille qui commençait à gagner nos membres.
Les caisses du 01 style attendent les chèques de nos amis danois...
J'ai écrit à un rédacteur d'articles sur "en passant" de macg et j'attends sa réponse.
Peut-être nous écrira-il un article...


----------



## le terrible (10 Septembre 2002)

Le 01 style a quand même fait couler 9 pages d'encre électronique!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
C'est cool. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* 
De plus,sachez que je n'accepte pas que Elle Feiss ait une vue petite et basse d'un Style qui représente tout l'inverse.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne pense pas que la personne sus-nommée soit à même d'avoir une "vue basse" de votre serviteur et gardien, où alors ses intentions seraient vites mises à jour et elle serait introduite de force sur le champ.
N'oubliez pas qu'il y a peu encore, cette jeune personne complotait pour le compte de nos adversaires ! Sachons garder la tête et le membre haut et ne nous laissons pas aller à trop de sentimentalisme...

Il va de soit qu'après lui avoir inculqué les bases du protocoles et du "bon" savoir vivre du 01-Style, elle viendra en personne vous rendre compte de sa candidature et des sentiments qui l'ont motivées.

Le concierge du palais présidentiel - 'tanplan. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## rillettes (10 Septembre 2002)

_mmmoooooouuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrfff !!_

On pourrait l'engager comme secrétaire ! Un bon brushing et un nouveau tailleur et hop !! Le président ne quittera plus son bureau !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (10 Septembre 2002)

Avec qui je vais jouer au golf maintenant ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* -Si Ellen vient te caresser, n'oublie pas de lui dire de passer dans mon bureau, je lui apprendrai le protocole en usage au palais...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

Tutututu! Si elle vient ME caresser, je la garde pour moi!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Septembre 2002)

le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * Bienvenue au 01 style GrosMinet.   *



Merci, oh grand manitou! C'est avec grand honneur que j'essayrais de faire de mon mieux pour distribuer la bonne parole du style unitaire! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (11 Septembre 2002)

mffpmf ffm mmm mpmmppfmm  mffpppfmppffppfmpmfmfmfffmpfmm pfpfmfmff fpmppfpppfmp fmm'mppppp mmmpfmmpppffmmfmppfpmppfmffpff fmppffppfpfm fmpmmmpffmpm,pfpfmfmpp çmmm mpfmmmmfffmp ppmmmmpmf /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2002)

Très cher président,

j'arrive à l'instant de l'apple expo où j'ai porté haut et fort les couleurs du 01 style. C'était magnifique, les gens tombaient à genoux au fur et à mesure que j'avançait dans les travées. J'aurais aimé que vous nous honnorates de votre présence afin de voir cela de vos propres yeux (qui sont forts beau j'en suis persuadé).

Votre dévoué premier ministre, membre érectile et 01 style forever, en mission à l'apple expo.


----------



## rillettes (11 Septembre 2002)

Dites moi, mÔssieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous avez réussi à capturer un mackie vivant ou vous avez lachez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sur la foule pour débusquer le renard ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (11 Septembre 2002)

J'aimerais y être aussi 1er ministre.
Vendez-nous bien à l'apple expo!
Je compte sur vous pour me dire votre email bal par message privé pour que je vous envoie le badge du 01 style que j'ai créé.
Vous pourrez l'imprimer et le mettre sur carton.
Et le distibuer à tous nos membres.

J'ai pensé que il serait profitable à notre image que d'offir charitablement aux pauvres sinistrés du Gard un petit quelque chose pour leur permettre de restaurer un peu leurs maisons.
Je vous confie la tâche de récolter un peu d'argent et je prpose à tous mes membres de confier leurs chèques à Amok,leur 1er ministre.
Nous comptons sur vous Amok!


----------



## rillettes (11 Septembre 2002)

Avant "d'arroser" une seconde fois le sud-est, faudrait voir à régler nos notes de frais cher terrible !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Le bénévola, ça nourit mal son homme !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2002)

Mon email est dans mon profil, cher président! J'ai hate de voir le fruit de vos créations nocturnes!


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2002)

le terrible a dit:
			
		

> * je prpose à tous mes membres de confier leurs chèques à Amok,leur 1er ministre.  *



C'est bien compris? J'attends! Rillettes (et les autres), au chèquos! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (13 Septembre 2002)

Chers membres:

Amok est dorénavant devenu votre Président.
Je lui lègue mes pouvoirs pour quelques jours ou quelques semaines.
Il aura les mêmes pouvoirs que moi.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## rillettes (13 Septembre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Flix (14 Septembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *Flix est particulièrement doué pour les coucous sur iChat.*



C'est mort iChat, ya plus de coucou depuis pas mal de temps....


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Flix:</font><hr />* 

C'est mort iChat, ya plus de coucou depuis pas mal de temps....   *<hr /></blockquote>

Salut SoupaFlix, c'est vrai que beaucoup de coucoullieurs sont fort occupés. Pour le moment ma charge de garde des Sceaux du 01-Style me prend tout mon temps. Les coucous ne sont pas morts mais juste en vacances... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (15 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* Chers membres:

Amok est dorénavant devenu votre Président.
Je lui lègue mes pouvoirs pour quelques jours ou quelques semaines.
Il aura les mêmes pouvoirs que moi.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Je vous salue ô vénérable Président Amok. J'espère que vous serez aussi bon et compétent que votre illustre prédécesseur.


----------



## Flix (15 Septembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *Les coucous ne sont pas morts *



A la bonne heure !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (16 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Je vous salue ô vénérable Président Amok. J'espère que vous serez aussi bon et compétent que votre illustre prédécesseur.     *<hr /></blockquote>

Pas si vite Foguenne!
Amok ne sera président que pour quelques semaines,ensuuite je reprends l'affaire.
Je ne vais pas vous lacher comme ça! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (16 Septembre 2002)

_Nous si !!_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## le terrible (21 Septembre 2002)

Et alors Rillettes ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr /> *
Amok ne sera président que pour quelques semaines,ensuuite je reprends l'affaire.
Je ne vais pas vous lacher comme ça!     * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le souk !!
On fait quoi pour l'ambassade de Bagdad ?
On évacue ou on continue de creuser l'abrit sous la cave ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On évacue ou on continue de creuser l'abrit sous la cave ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Le must : se déguiser en petit puits de pétrole gonflable...
avantage : on échappe aux B52
désavantage : ça fait 3 x que les autres tentent de me mettre le feu au c...


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Le must : se déguiser en petit puits de pétrole gonflable...
avantage : on échappe aux B52
désavantage : ça fait 3 x que les autres tentent de me mettre le feu au c...









* 

[/QUOTE]
... Quand ils ne viennent pas se servir à la pompe !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
... Quand ils ne viennent pas se servir à la pompe !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Ne m'en parle pas, je suis épuisé...!!! surtout qu'ils arrivent avec leurs jerrycans de 25 litres.....Arrrfffff


----------



## STL (1 Avril 2003)

juste revenue de quelques périples lointains... et je découvre encore avec satisfaction la finesse de vos dires... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_hihihi_ 
Mais depuis les leçons du grand Amok ... je peux tout entendre et sous-entendre sans rougir ! Un vrai maître en la matière ...
_alors ça, il va adorer le loup des steppes !_


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr /> * juste revenue de quelques périples lointains... et je découvre encore avec satisfaction la finesse de vos dires... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hihihi 
Mais depuis les leçons du grand Amok ... je peux tout entendre et sous-entendre sans rougir ! Un vrai maître en la matière ...
alors ça, il va adorer le loup des steppes ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi le terme "toucher rectal" est choquant! Nous avions une discussion scientifique, Xav et moi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

hihi ! Salut Amok ! .... ça fait longtemps...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2003)

Tidju, STL, je ne t'avais pas vu au-dessus d'Amok ... enfin, façon de parler bien entendu !!!








Amitiés,


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi le terme "toucher rectal" est choquant! Nous avions une discussion scientifique, Xav et moi...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Soit... Mais de là à l'attacher pour lui faire une démonstration  en plein milieu du salon...


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

L'honneur est sauf, le Président n'a rien vu, trop occupé à repêcher les olives que son assistante cachait dans son décolleté...


----------



## Amok (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * hihi ! Salut Amok ! .... ça fait longtemps...   * 

[/QUOTE]






 Hello Big!

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Soit... Mais de là à l'attacher pour lui faire une démonstration  en plein milieu du salon...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Rien ne vaut la pratique et souviens-toi que la foule en délire, ravie de ce combat,  m'a offert les oreilles et la queue! Un taxidermiste local a fait un excellent travail et je suis assez satisfait du résultat qui accueille dorénavant les visiteurs passant la porte de mon humble demeure. Xav est donc toujours un peu parmis nous... C'est émouvant. Quelqu'un(e) a t-il vu depuis les autres parties du corps qui ont détalées juste après l'ablation?


----------



## STL (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Tidju, STL, je ne t'avais pas vu au-dessus d'Amok ... enfin, façon de parler bien entendu !!!








Amitiés,
* 

[/QUOTE]
ben non pas "façon de parler"... c'est parfaitement ça je suis bien au dessus du Loup... Il se méfie de MOA now....


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 
 Quelqu'un(e) a t-il vu depuis les autres parties du corps qui ont détalées juste après l'ablation? * 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai gardé les deux bras pour faire des reposes serviettes, pour le reste, je ne sais pas... On le retrouvera bien un jour, empaillé sur une brocante ou dans un musée quelconque.


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

Bonjour à tous les membres du 01 Style !!
C'est l'heure, debout tout le monde.

_Il y a du café chaud et des tartines grillées à la cuisine..._


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2003)

Ben quoi, vous n'aimez pas les tartines ?!


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ben quoi, vous n'aimez pas les tartines ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
tu peux m'éclairer sur le 01 style ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

Ca existe le 63 style ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ben quoi, vous n'aimez pas les tartines ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Si mais avec du Saint-Nectaire bien coulant pour moi à cette heure ci !!!


----------



## nato kino (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
tu peux m'éclairer sur le 01 style ???   * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu ne sais plus lire ?


----------



## legritch (4 Avril 2003)

Et un petit coucou en passant à la compagnie!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * Et un petit coucou en passant à la compagnie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tidju Legritch ... ça fait longtemps !!!
Amitiés et bonjour à Little.....


----------



## legritch (4 Avril 2003)

Tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles, il n'y a et n'aura plus de Little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Content de te relire, tes "biesses trèyes", ça fait du bien...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous les membres du 01 Style !!
C'est l'heure, debout tout le monde.

Il y a du café chaud et des tartines grillées à la cuisine...






* 

[/QUOTE]
Je vous salue, membres vénérés et vénérables du O1 style.
Etant fort occupé à la mise au point de la première bombe au gaz jéjunostomique indispensable à ma fonction je ne pourrais pas participer à toutes les réunions de notre groupe.
Je suis évidement d'accord avec notre merveilleux président pour toutes les mesures qu'ils jugent nécessaire d'adopter.


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

_MISSING IN ACTION_


----------



## Amok (13 Avril 2003)

Je vous rappelle être toujours président par interim!


----------



## nato kino (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Je vous rappelle être toujours président par interim!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Imprudents et impudents - s'abstenir...


----------

